# Space marine Terminator Librarian With storm shield



## grim reaper (Sep 25, 2008)

Started this guys a few months ago, but after doing the blue lost inspiration. So painted 2 tactical squads, 2 speeder (Which still need finishing) and some other bits. But seeing as my wife was working an over nighter (well that’s what see tells me:dunno, and I want to use him this week in a 2k battle. So I sat down in front of some films (Hellboy, Hellboy 2, electra, avatar) and got him done. So here you go, hopefully enjoy, & comments invited (Not sure on the green knee, think that still needs work)


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

This looks so much better than my attaempt at a storm shield librarian.

The combination of colours works well together and it has a nice grimy feel to the model.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

For a tabletop mini this is great work. 

For a display piece, i'd say the cloth could do with some smoother blending, and personally i prefer slight darker separating lines etc, i generally find brown ink helps alot with that on 90% of colours. Some areas could do with some extra highlights but all in all a very nice piece, i think the blue armour is the best part of this model. Also the face is well detailed and defined. The paint isn't clumpy so the layers and coverage are very good. Nice job 

Oh you should also get a second lamp for when taking photos, since it's quite dark and hard to judge properly at times.


----------



## Veritax (Sep 20, 2008)

I like it ... That is the best Lib Figure there is.


----------



## grim reaper (Sep 25, 2008)

Your right, need to get a second lamp for taking pictures, as the pictures seem to of washed out some of the highlights, and shading. This mini is for playing with, not display really, don't have enough minis/time to paint ones just for display. (Or patience) 

The green knee, and book covers are a nod towards the fact that he's for the salamanders i'm doing, also if you look at his force weapons shaft, you can see i've painted them red, orange, to yellow, to look slightly lava like! 

The face was quiet easy, but effective really, foundation flesh colour, ogre flesh wash, highlight foundation flesh, sepia wash, highlight 3/1 foundation flesh/white, then sepia wash again. seems to come out nicely, not to dark not to light.


----------

